

One small startup, standing up against AliBaba - DerickM
http://www.ip-shark.com

======
Marcus10110
Looks awesome! I would love real time updates of counterfeit products as they
are posted to ebay, etc - especially in all regions/locales. We automated the
process of sending the take down notice once a listing was identified, but
we're manually searching & identifying right now. Seems like a good fit for
us.

~~~
DerickM
Cool! Are you a manufacturer or providing an IP enforcement service? Either
way, feel free to reach out to me at derick@ip-shark.com. Would love to start
any dialogue. We're new and just looking to help out anyone in need =)

